# Cracked 585 Top Tube...what to do?



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I had a rather unfortunate fall this weekend. I got away with a good case of road rash, but the 8 month old 585 wasn't so lucky. The fork is cracked at the crown and I have what looks like a crack in the middle of the top tube on the right hand side right in the middle of the decal. At first I tried to deny it was there, but it looks to be one. There is also some of the finish gone around the area. Sorry, I haven't had the energy or time to take pics. 

The question is what would you do? 
Send it to Calfee for repair? I imagine I have to get a decal for it also.
See what Look can do with it? I'm not so sure from the postings here how they handle this stuff as most of the responses seem to be "send it to Calfee"

Help me out. Thanks.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*An idea.*

Man, thats too bad. I had a freak thing happen with my Look KG281 last fall and had to have it repaired. Look was of little help. I looked scoured the internet and didn't come up with much. I knew of Calfee and what he could do since I had owned one in the past. I got a price from his shop and then found out about the guy next door to him that does Calfees painting and some carbon work. The place is Joe's bicycle painting. I guess he has been around for a long time. I went with him because he was cheaper by a $100 or so. I ended paying $550. I had them do a lot of work to the frame in addition to fixing the rear seat stay. The frame was white and I wanted it a color I had seen in an old catalog. Joe had actually painted that catalog frame for Veltec. I also had them paint an extra fork. Considering all the work they had in repairing the frame ,stripping all the paint by hand, repainting and shipping it back to me here in Connecticut for $550. I think that was VERT fair. I'll see if I have some old pics of before and after to post for ya. http://joesbicyclepainting.com/


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Some pics.*

........


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Thanks High Gear*

I appreciate your input. I ran across some of your original posts on the subject when doing my own search. I contacted Calfee and got a reasonable quote from them for fixing and refinishing. I may also call the person you suggested. 

As far as replacing the decals on the top tube I am approaching it from two fronts. I did contact Look's new US office. They no longer go through Veltec for frame distribution, but have a direct office here. They are going to have a go at getting me some decals, but were up front and said that it could take some time. I have also had a friend that is a graphic artist recreate the decal in a thin vinyl cut, but it can't be done exactly as the original because the original has a semi-transparent section that can only be done with a water transfer decal. Of course even thin vinyl cut will be raised a bit above the surface. 

My last big problem is trying to get a deal on the HSC 5sl fork. Those darn things are so expensive!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*That was my problem....*

I didn't think it would be so hard to get the decals for my 281. The bike was already at the painters and sat there for quite some time waiting on the decals. I was very persistent and phoned Look in France a few times. In the end I got the decals and even for the fork. They just sent them to me for free after contacting them many times. Hey! They must have a ton of them in France for this very reason. It's the least they can do to keep us happy. Since your frame is of a newer model, The Look U.S. office should have them on hand.

Good Luck bro!




jeff262 said:


> I appreciate your input. I ran across some of your original posts on the subject when doing my own search. I contacted Calfee and got a reasonable quote from them for fixing and refinishing. I may also call the person you suggested.
> 
> As far as replacing the decals on the top tube I am approaching it from two fronts. I did contact Look's new US office. They no longer go through Veltec for frame distribution, but have a direct office here. They are going to have a go at getting me some decals, but were up front and said that it could take some time. I have also had a friend that is a graphic artist recreate the decal in a thin vinyl cut, but it can't be done exactly as the original because the original has a semi-transparent section that can only be done with a water transfer decal. Of course even thin vinyl cut will be raised a bit above the surface.
> 
> My last big problem is trying to get a deal on the HSC 5sl fork. Those darn things are so expensive!


----------

